# Married!!!!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

This past Saturday I married, The Love Of My Life, Tiffany (vegasgirl). It was a small wedding at the house with family only. Except for the guy that married us, our good friend Bo (sysrock) that we meet right here at CL. My niece took the pics (she didn't do a very good job, but others where taking pics also. After the wedding we took some shots of the new family, Tiffany, Simon (my new stepson), me, Katrina (my daughter), and Bryce (my son). After that myself, Bo, and my brother in law Gabe went out back to burn some stogies. I was smoking a tatsty Illusione hl.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats, and best wishes for a happy life together.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats. Best wishes and long ashes!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is fantastic, congratulations Frank and Tiffany. Many happy smokes.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats once again.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations Tiffany and Frank -- I wish you only the best. Much happiness to you both.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice. God bless.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations man!

May your worst days with her be better than the best days before her.


----------



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats! best wishes to you and your family


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats to you!!!  Wish you the best!!!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

:first:congrats ,I`am going on 34 years the best of luck to u and the family


----------



## SmokinItUp (Nov 2, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> This past Saturday I married, The Love Of My Life, Tiffany (vegasgirl). It was a small wedding at the house with family only. Except for the guy that married us, our good friend Bo (sysrock) that we meet right here at CL. My niece took the pics (she didn't do a very good job, but others where taking pics also. After the wedding we took some shots of the new family, Tiffany, Simon (my new stepson), me, Katrina (my daughter), and Bryce (my son). After that myself, Bo, and my brother in law Gabe went out back to burn some stogies. I was smoking a tatsty Illusione hl.


Big or small it doesn't matter... As long as you are happy man... CONGRATS!!!! Any honeymoon plans?


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

CONGRATS bro! Great family! We also had a small wedding it was great! Congrats again bro!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations. Sorry I did not make it to Robustos but hopefully we'll smoke one together real soon.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats Frank!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats Frank! arty:

Couldn't have said it better than this..



buttah said:


> May your worst days with her be better than the best days before her.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

SmokinItUp said:


> Big or small it doesn't matter... As long as you are happy man... CONGRATS!!!! Any honeymoon plans?


Not right now, maybe later this year.


----------



## SmokinItUp (Nov 2, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Not right now, maybe later this year.


Not too shabby.... As long as you with wifey... Check travelocity.com... They typically advertise weekend getaways for pretty cheap... There was a weekend trip to Richmond for like $200 bucks and it included hotel and car.... You can choose locale or more of a distance. Congrats again....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Very neat idea for the wedding....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

congrats to you and Tifany


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations to you both! All the best for many years to come!


----------

